# Hibernation Temperatures



## Charlotte (Sep 8, 2009)

I am wondering when I should expect my desert tortoise to hibernate. 
Living in her previous home for the last 30 years, Orange County California--average low temps in late October are the 50's, and daytime highs in the 70's. I'm remembering that it was around this time she would hibernate, but maybe a little later....
Now however, she is in a drier hotter climate of San Diego--the average low in October will be in hi 40's and daytime hi much hotter, in the 80's. And so, a more extreme change throughout the day.
So perhaps the question is this: is it the change in daytime temps that will prompt hibernation, or the nighttime cold?
Thanks! -C.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 8, 2009)

I just posted an answer to someone else about this subject:

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-9001.html

Yvonne


----------

